# Latest jigging rod build



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Recent light jigging rod build with a funny story. I had a similar blank but heavier and could not decide on colors. That is actually the biggest hold up in building my personal rods, deciding on a color scheme. The blank was green and I could not decide on colors to use. While sitting in a bar one night I noticed a Rolling Rock bottle and liked the colors. I figured I could do wraps using green, white or silver and some blue highlights. Than I saw a Heineken bottle and liked that even better so that is what I settled on. I built the rod using these same colors and to my friends it became know as the "Heineken rod" so I just recently finished this lighter inshore jigging rod using the same color scheme that I will call "Heineken Light". It is built on a Matagi FX62 blank using Fuji CMNAG guides, and Pac Bay reel seat and gimbal. Just need to do a little more sanding on the EVA and it will be done.


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

thats a sweet looking rod, i love that inlay in the eva.

Same here with the hold up on the color scheme, i think that color combo turned out great


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice 3d box, the eva inlays loot very nice, good touch


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

very nice!!


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm really curious how you did that Pyramid inlay in the foregrip. How did you cut the pieces, did you wrap the inlay around, etc - details. 

That came out really, really nice. Great job all around.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks Billy, that was my first attempt at an EVA grip inlay. I did do it as you said by wrapping it around. I cut out each triangle and glued them together forming the squares then trimming them as I went to make the wrap meet up correctly. When everything was done I glued it onto the grip. 

John


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice job matching the grip to the wrap. Great work all the way around.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

jlentz said:


> I cut out each triangle and glued them together forming the squares


Holy crap, you did that by hand, each triangle cut with an exacto by hand? If so you did a GREAT job, that's a LOT of cutting and gluing, very impressed!! Did you also wrap teh trip bands?


Did you presize the inlays so you knew how large to cut eah triangle? I'm really happy to see a few of you guys doing grip inlays, if you have any questions contact me directly, I'm not shy abotu sharing info with people who are willing to put the time in and get good use out of it.


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

*Very nice*

I keep seeing some very nice rods on here. Makes me want to give it a shot but just do not know the first thing about building a rod. I have a couple customs and enjoy them greatly. Keep up the great work!


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

That looks really nice. i wish i had that talent.


----------

